
Google Maps for Mobile 5 unveiled, adds dynamic map drawing and offline mode - bound008
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/06/google-maps-for-mobile-5-unveiled-adds-dynamic-map-drawing-and/
======
blaix
Google maps/nav was one of the deciding factors for me when moving from the
iPhone to a Droid X, and it just keeps getting better.

------
Anechoic
_which brings us to... offline caching. Maps will keep on file the locations
that you go to (and search) most often, and it'll be able to reroute while
offline in Navigation_

So does that mean data is only cached offline if you're in the area? What
happens if the area you want mapped has no cell coverage, is there no caching
of that location?

~~~
wlievens
The _(and search)_ might solve that?

------
asmithmd1
This is the first app I have heard about where I have Android envy -- maybe it
is time to switch from the iPhone

------
trotsky
_depending on hardware capabilities (3D rendering) and "distinct multitouch"
hardware support_

Hrmm, only 8 phones are 100% compatible. Could anyone explain what distinct
multitouch is? Why would a touchscreen support two finger pinch but not a two
finger push?

~~~
extension
"Distinct multitouch" is multitouch as you would expect -- multiple
simultaneous independent points of contact on the screen. The N1 uses some
sort of pseudo-multitouch where it can make a pretty good guess how far apart
your fingers are, but doesn't know unambiguously where they were.

Demo: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsSUqkh8pcI>

------
crayz
Wouldn't it be feasible to make an iPhone google map app that included a map
caching tile server for offline mode?

------
Estragon
Ooh, the offline mode is going to be handy in Australia.

------
sandipc
interesting that the Nexus One and HTC Desire aren't fully supported,
presumably due to their touchscreens

